# Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn Thermometer Port Size



## bowingo (Mar 17, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what size and thread the thermometer port on an Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn smoker is?

I purchased two new thermometer's from River Country in 1/2" NPT assuming this was the size that I needed, but I was wrong (and we all know what happens when we assume, right?).  As it seems that 1/2" NPT is the most common size and the quality thermometer manufacturers (including Tel-Tru) seem to treat this size as standard, I'm thinking of either drilling out and tapping the thermometer port to 1/2" NPT threads or installing a thread adapter similar to this one.  The latter option is the one that requires me to figure out what size and thread the port currently has.

Can anyone help me out with this?

Thanks.


----------



## cromag (Mar 18, 2013)

I am in the same situation... I found out today the 2 ports on the OK Longhorn is 3/4 inch and I was thinking about drilling a hole lower on the door per the instructions that came with my replacement thermometers


----------



## cromag (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for contacting Char-Broil.  The thread dimensions is 1/2-14 NPT (NPT stands for National Pipe Thread, a US standard for tapered pipe threads.

We appreciate your business.  If you have any further questions you may contact us by either visitingwww.charbroil.com  or by phone at 1-800-241-7548.  Our hours of operation are 8am to 6pm EST Monday through Friday and 10am to 3pm on Saturdays.

Sincerely,

Sharona
Char-Broil Grill Service Specialist


----------



## bowingo (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, cromag.  I find it odd that my 1/2" NPT thermometers don't fit.  I'll have to look into this a bit more.  I appreciate you posting the reply from Char-Broil.


----------



## cromag (Mar 23, 2013)

BoWingo said:


> Thanks, cromag. I find it odd that my 1/2" NPT thermometers don't fit. I'll have to look into this a bit more. I appreciate you posting the reply from Char-Broil.


I took my new thermos and the cheapo charbroil one to a shop and they did they they were both 1/2 NPT but the charbroil one is a finer thread that they never see. I have just decided to drill new holes and install them and use the original thermo ports to run the wires for my meat thermometers


----------



## cromag (Mar 25, 2013)

BoWingo I just went to Lowes and purchased a 7/8 inch Lenox metal hole drill bit and just installed them on the lid. The threads are different and Fastenal had nothing to make the new thermos work in the original ports

.













new-thermos.jpg



__ cromag
__ Mar 25, 2013


----------



## quicksmokinq (Apr 15, 2015)

Did you have to make a thread on the holes you drilled or do the thermometers take care of that as they go in?  Thanks!


----------



## wichita chief (Apr 15, 2015)

On my Longhorn I used standard Tel-Tru thermometers with no problems. They are 1/2"


----------



## remmy700p (Apr 15, 2015)

cromag said:


> BoWingo I just went to Lowes and purchased a 7/8 inch Lenox metal hole drill bit and just installed them on the lid. The threads are different and Fastenal had nothing to make the new thermos work in the original ports
> 
> .
> 
> ...


That's where you want your CC thermos positioned anyway.


----------



## quicksmokinq (Apr 17, 2015)

Has anyone who used the Horizon 20" convection plate mod on the Oklahoma Joe had any problems with it causing the two grates in the smoke chamber to not fit down level anymore??  It looks like I may have to shave off a grate line or two to make it work with it in there...?  Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------

